# Picture of the sun & moon together



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Thought I'd share this photo of the sun & moon together. I thought it was pretty cool to capture it!!

Walligator


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Amazed on how that is possible.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

That is an awesome pic!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Very cool! Looks like a picture from Alaska!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

One thing I can't figure out. How do you get a pic of a full moon and a rising or setting sun? Around here right now, the moon rises(in the east) in the evening and sun sets in the evening in the west. Just the opposite in the morning. How did you get the pic? Nice pic tho.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Umm not to mention the moon is shining through the clouds?


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

No, special way I got it really. I looked outside (sun was setting)....so I went out to snap the shot because it sure looked like the moon too....hey, I don't know???? It just looked cool to me, so I thought I'd share this unique photo....that's all  

Walligator


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

When looking at the sun with the moon close by, the moon will always be in a crescent phase. Either the picture is doctored, or the image of the sun was being reflected (refracted) by high clouds made up of ice crystals.


That being said it's a great shot and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Very cool picture. Both the sun and moon rise somewhere in the east and set somewhere in the west. The moon rotates around the moon faster than the sun which means sometimes the moon sets during the day. Usually the sun is so bright that it is difficult to see the moon.

Thanks for paying attention.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you Splitshot.....I didn't think I was crazy....lol. I have my camera with me everyday (yes, I'm an amatuer), but, I keep it with me for shots that just aren't seen daily. I've even sold some photo's on ebay, which is cool. I don't know how to "doctor" a photo. In fact, I just learned how to upload photos!! So, thanks to all that enjoyed this photo!!! I know I have too....look for it in future editions of the Bay City Times also.  

Walligator


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Walligator said:


> Thank you Splitshot.....I didn't think I was crazy....lol. I have my camera with me everyday (yes, I'm an amatuer), but, I keep it with me for shots that just aren't seen daily. I've even sold some photo's on ebay, which is cool. I don't know how to "doctor" a photo. In fact, I just learned how to upload photos!! So, thanks to all that enjoyed this photo!!! I know I have too....look for it in future editions of the Bay City Times also.
> 
> Walligator


I didn't try to say you doctored the photo. Just never saw the moon and sun together like that.(rising or setting unless it was a cresent like someone stated) 

What day was that on and was the sun rising or setting?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Mike,

It might be as unusual as an eclipse and I'm sure some astronomer could predict the next time it will happen.

Walligator, I'm sure Mike wasn't trying to dis you. I've been around a long time, and I have never seen anything like that either. Let us know if you get it published.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks guys/gals for checking out the photo....I am still intriguied by it. Don't know exactly what it is.....but, don't know what it's not!!!! Again, sun was setting....I don't know how to "doctor" photos....there at the right time??? or just lucky with this photograph? I think so. I love to take "different photographs" and hope maybe this is just one. As for the rest of you.....believe!!!! 

Walligator


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

It's a UFO! :yikes:


----------



## buffalo man (Jan 30, 2005)

really cool photo i love pictures like that thats why i ice fish nothing to block the veiw of a beautiful sun rise on lsc in the morning. thats and artist eye at work nice job and keep sharing bro.


----------



## GottaHunt (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry - it's not possible. As another said - you will have a cresent moon.

Try this:
Turn on a flashlight and place it in a dark room. Move away from it 10' in the direction of the beam. While looking into the beam hold a tennis ball up at arms length between you and the light. Move the ball up and down slowly...the best you can get is a cresent of light on either the top or bottom of the ball. Light rays bend slightly, though not 90 degrees, which is what would have to happen for the entire face of the "moon" to be lit up as in your photo.

Cool Pic anyway.

(Area-51, Area-51, did you lose something?) :lol:


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

um....forgive me if I'm wrong but couldn't the light be reflecting off something like clouds to make the moon look full? try that same experiment but shine the light in the mirror. Then tell me what happens.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Well guys/gals.....I don't know what or how the photo happened then. Really, it looked like the sun/moon and I snapped the shot....that's it. Seriously, hasn't anyone ever seen the sun and the moon together? I've seen it numerous times and wish (now) that I would've gotten those photo's too. So, I really give up on what to say about the photo....looks like the sun & moon to me but, that's my opinion. Sure wish I could have a pro. look at it....it'd be neat to see what they would say. Anyways, it's a cool screensaver!!!! 

Walligator


----------



## GottaHunt (Apr 16, 2003)

Big difference in the density and light reflection ability between a mirror and clouds. If you follow that line of reasoning, why wouldn't you see it with reflection from the polar ice caps? We don't because the light doesn't reflect that far...at least not bright enough to show the moon as "bright".


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Beautiful pic, but I don't see how it is possible, The sun and moon appear to be in alignment east, west wise, just slightly lower, since the sun is 93,000,000 miles from the earth and the moon is 252,000 wouldn't the side of the moon we see be in shadow? I mean the light from the moon in the pic is very bright, not like reflected light..Got me stumped..Great pic though..


----------

